# I got nymphants....



## dmina (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my goodness.. they are so small, so cute, and really really fast!

A. japonica





By the time I took this pic one was all the way up to my shoulder..





This is on a bamboo skewer









Can you see right in the middle of the picture 1 is eating a pinhead cricket... there are also springtails in there but they went for the crickets!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay this is just awesome!


----------



## LAME (Jan 17, 2015)

awww dang.... I wish I wasn't broke LoL. Nice job Dmina, I've got 2 ooths incubating(s.carolina/T.sinensis)... Hoping one opens... Echos more than the other.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats on your new babies


----------



## dmina (Jan 17, 2015)

It is the first one that has hatched for me... 2 days prior to it hatching.. I was pm-ing everyone... to find out what I was doing wrong... Patience was the answer...


----------



## dmina (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you.

Idolgrl... So awesome...

Thank you,

LAME.. I really hope Echo's hatch too for you... we need the story to continue

Thank you Cosbyart... and thank you for answering my pm's!


----------



## LAME (Jan 17, 2015)

yes.... I've been checking mine and pacing my home like a mad man lol. Though I'm sure they both will hatch, I'm impatient and want another little echo running around lol


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2015)

dmina said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Idolgrl... So awesome...
> 
> ...


More than happy too  Just glad to see it got sorted out so quickly!


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome. Mine will be hatching anyday if it does..


----------



## dmina (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone... I put an update on my collection thread:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34114

I put up their earlier pics they were interesting...and active...just fun...


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 18, 2015)

Lucky!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2015)

What species is it? Oh, never mind. Love the little ants, we haven't seen them in a long time.


----------



## dmina (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you...They are doing well... Thanks for looking...


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats ; )


----------



## dmina (Jan 20, 2015)

I made some new homes for the new family members...


----------



## LAME (Jan 20, 2015)

Free nymph samples?! Don't mind if I do!... =)


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 20, 2015)

dmina said:


> I made some new homes for the new family members...


Hah awesome!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 20, 2015)

LAME said:


> Free nymph samples?! Don't mind if I do!... =)


LOL!


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 20, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2015)

hey, dont eat those babies!


----------



## LAME (Jan 20, 2015)

LoL


----------



## dmina (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL... yes, please don't eat them! but they are so curious... they stayed on the top for a minute... then right down to the dirt.... they amaze me...


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome, looks like you have been busy with your ants, nice homes


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 21, 2015)

LAME said:


> Free nymph samples?! Don't mind if I do!... =)


Bwhahaha that is a perfect comment to go with that photo.

Man some of you make me feel like a negligent mama mantis since I don't separate young nymphs. It's survival of the fittest in my nursery.


----------



## dmina (Jan 21, 2015)

Well this was my first ooth hatch... so don't feel too bad..lol You have been in it a while... You probably have the better idea... I tried so hard to hatch these nymphs...so I hate to see the count dwindle...


----------



## sschind (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought nymphants were baby elephants?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 21, 2015)

sschind said:


> I thought nymphants were baby elephants?


Nope, they are called a calf or plural is calves.


----------



## dmina (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL... well I combined the words nymphs and infants... it was that ... or nymphlets... I picked nymphants...

This is the closest I can to an elephant!


----------



## LAME (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] ^_^


----------



## dmina (Jan 22, 2015)

LAME said:


> [email protected] ^_^


Like that huh?


----------



## dmina (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a little update..

These guys are beasts...Little eating machines...LOL

They love eating!





Look at this one handling that golden fruit fly!





I forgot to put these up the other day, these were taken on 1/24.. I will get updated pics soon.. it seems like they get bigger daily...


----------



## LAME (Jan 30, 2015)

They are definitely some glutens, I'm still amazed at how small these guys are! Lol they look like the tiny ants that raid our homes in search of sugar.

Really awesome little species, I'm glad I got my sample =)


----------



## dmina (Feb 26, 2015)

I just wanted to add to and update this thread...

I raised her &amp; her mate from L2 , successfully bred and hatched her ooth...

This is what the nymphs look like about L5ish some of them were brown, some had little green jackets... So cute!










Then when they got their bud wings...




When they got their wings...







Here is a picture of her gravid...





She is about to lay her 11th ooth... She just amazes me... to this day, each time I pick up her enclosure... she want to come out and play.. I also think she has learned a trick... to beg me to come out... she usually will get a little honey... LOL

She is moving a little slower lately... and when I take her out she just kind of reclines on my hand... kind of like ... she is just happy to be held by me.. and spending a little time with her... I know her days are numbered... Like I said earlier, I got her at L2 she came into my home on 8/10/14... She is now over 7 months... I have really learned a lot from this little girl... I hope you enjoyed her life so far, in 1 post...


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice to see them in their various stages, a great look at their life. Yeah the 1 post life is hard, but can be done with anyone - but I know you are referring to her lifespan. I hope still stays with you as long as she can.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 28, 2015)

Dont forget to tell her you love her and give her a kiss.


----------



## dmina (Feb 28, 2015)

Sticky said:


> give her a kiss.


Yeah, right?

What really surprises me is 11 ooths...(from such a small mantis) she is an ooth machine... could you imagine... if these things were bigger? and mind you her first ooth was laid 12/7... they would be able to take over the world! All in all, I am pretty proud of the both of us.... me...learning all I have to keep her alive, healthy and happy, I hope... and her... surviving it and multiplying, and being a really cool &amp; interesting little pet...


----------

